# [SOLVED] FX 5200 Dual Monitor Setup [Moved from XP]



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi. I recently got a secondary monitor, and everything seems to work ok. 
However, windows doesn't recognise it (it still thinks i have only one monitor), meaning that maximised apps go across BOTH screens.
Also the secondary monitor is sent into sleep mode when full screen apps are running, and it could maybe do with a different resolution than that of my main monitor.

Are there any drivers or applications out there that may be able to fix this, or to allow me to customise so that i can set it up how i want?

Thanks.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Dual Monitor Setup*

Hi darkblackcorner !

First thing is to check that you have the latest drivers for your video card(s). Please post your system specs (see the link in my sig). Is this one video card with 2 ports, 2 video cards or the motherboard video and 1 video card ?

Not all video cards will allow you to use 2 monitors at the same time, with most laptops you can't use the LCD screen or the external monitor at the same time.

Once you have installed the latest drivers for your video card check your display settings :
How To Configure and Use Multiple Monitors in Windows XP
Expand your workspace with multiple monitors

Related article :
Using Multiple Monitors with Windows XP


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Dual Monitor Setup*

Hi justpassingby, thanks for the quick reply! I've changed my forum settings, so you should be able to see my specs below my name.

The graphics card I use has a VGA and a DVI slot, so both monitors are plugged there.
The driver version is 6.14.11.7516 (or 175.16 as quoted by nVidia autodetect), and is the most recent version.
The nVidia control panel sees the extra monitor, just Windows doesn't.

Its not that the monitors don't work, just that I'm a fussy bugger, and I'd like to change the way windows uses them - ie not stretching apps across both monitors, or displaying messages across the join.

Thanks


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Dual Monitor Setup*

Check that you're not using the clone option in the nvidia control panel. Set the option to dual view. You may not be able to change the resolution if you're in clone or spanning mode.

Are these beta drivers? On nvidia's website the latest I could find for your card were the 169.21 : http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html

You could also try these ones that are for the older video card generation but also supports your card : http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2.html

What's the manufacturer of your video card ? Nvidia is the chipset maker, not the manufacturer. They may have specific drivers on their website.

Before installing new drivers uninstall everything that's related to nvidia in add/remove programs and reboot the computer.

Are both monitors identified with the same name in the nvidia control panel ?

If you google with FX 5200 dual monitor you'll find many users with the same problem. These two seem to describe the same problem you have. In the second one the user managed to solve his problem.

http://forums.windrivers.com/showthread.php?t=75222
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Misc/Q_21955594.html (scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the real answers)

Check the 3 links in my first post for other programs that may help.

I'll move you to the video card support section where you'll have better help.


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FX 5200 Dual Monitor Setup [Moved from XP]*

nVidia no longer provide the driver I'm using - though it was recommended to me by a friend.

The monitors are identified separately in the nVidia control panel, but appear as a single large monitor in both Display Properties and UltraMon - this seems to be main problem.

I'll try the other drivers, and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FX 5200 Dual Monitor Setup [Moved from XP]*

Its amazing how many things can be solved by restarting, isn't it?

In my defence, I got too used to not having to restart for most things, so I guess that's why I didn't think of it. Anyway, everything works perfectly now - exactly what I wanted 

Many thanks for the help, and apologies for the double post


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: FX 5200 Dual Monitor Setup [Moved from XP]*

With Windows based computers I would restart anytime I made changes to the system (new drivers and such). Happy to know the problem is solved.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll just add that I came into this problem on my own computer the other day, as in darkblackcorner's case the solution is to restart the computer after you plug the second monitor in.

I connected the secondary monitor on the second DVI port of my video card. Nvidia control panel detected it but would only allow me to clone the primary display to the secondary one or use both monitors as a single large vertical or horizontal display. As a result maximized applications would span over both monitors and most windows that usually appear in the middle of the screen would appear at the edge between the two monitors. XP's regular display properties would only see a single monitor.

Restarted the computer and the nvidia monitor wizard came up to allow me to choose a primary monitor and extend my desktop to the other one. Problem solved.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

right. We have this problem with our church computer. If we turn it on without the infocus turned on, we have to restart to get dualview to pop up.


----------

